# Breed Identity/Conformation Opinions Please



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

I see Morgan. And something that passed on feathering...?


----------



## Charlie P (Jul 21, 2010)

Interesting thanks, where or what in her indicates Morgan to you? The feathering is from her winter coat and disappears in the summer. Hope that helps.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought Morgan, too. Mainly because of the body style. Face structure.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

tempest said:


> I thought Morgan, too. Mainly because of the body style. Face structure.


That's what I was thinking. Last year we went to UVM in Vermont and visited their Morgan farm. Here are some pix from there, these horses are supposed to be very true to breed, and they look a lot like your horse. (At least to me )


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My first thought was morgan or morgan/arab cross. The face looks more arab to me, hence the cross thought. But her body screams classic morgan to me, especially in that first pic.

As for the feathering, we have a pure morgan mare at our barn who has feathering like that year-round.


----------



## Charlie P (Jul 21, 2010)

I really don't see the Morgan style neck and body length in her. She also don't move like one. 
Does any one see a Standardbred cross. She has extremely fine bone in the legs and long pasturns.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Honestly, your mare could be a doppleganger for the mare (I'm guessing it's a mare) in that second pic posted by Mickey73. May just be the angle of pic, but their legs look similarly built, as do their necks.

This is a mare for sale on the AMHA (American Morgan Horse Association) website:
http://www.morganhorse.com/pod/img.php?t=classified_listings&f=image2&id=5885
Am I the only one seeing that she looks A LOT like your girl? If your mare is finer-boned than that mare is, that lends itself (at least in my opinion) to the theory that she's crossed with arab, possibly.

I definitely don't see standardbred, though.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, she's definitely cute and in good shape. Enjoy her, whatever her breed


----------



## Charlie P (Jul 21, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Honestly, your mare could be a doppleganger for the mare (I'm guessing it's a mare) in that second pic posted by Mickey73. May just be the angle of pic, but their legs look similarly built, as do their necks.
> 
> This is a mare for sale on the AMHA (American Morgan Horse Association) website:
> http://www.morganhorse.com/pod/img.php?t=classified_listings&f=image2&id=5885
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the link.
I don't see the simularity in that photo to my mare other than color. The Morgan is long and stretched looking. My mare is much more compact with a relatively short back. Also does not hold her neck and head like a Morgan. I have never seen the traits of an Arab either,ie: in gaits or tail high movements.
I really have no idea what she is because I have not seen a horse like this personaly.... and I handle a BUNCH. I can tell you her trot is as smooth as they come, you can sit it bareback with little effort.
Feet are small and tight 4 inches wide by 4 inches long. That is smaller than some ponies. So her feet don't match up to the Morgan or Arab breeds as they generally have robust hoofs.
Any other thoughts?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I , too , thought morgan, but I see why you might think some arab, too. She is very nicely built, whatever her breed.


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

I see Morgan/Arab too. I definitely don't see Standardbred. As far as identifying to tail carriage...there is a mare at the barn I board at, she is a Paint/Tennessee Walker, she flags her tail when she runs, just like an Arab. 

She is cute. Looks like she has a great personality.


----------



## Charlie P (Jul 21, 2010)

megm5441 said:


> I see Morgan/Arab too. I definitely don't see Standardbred. As far as identifying to tail carriage...there is a mare at the barn I board at, she is a Paint/Tennessee Walker, she flags her tail when she runs, just like an Arab.
> 
> She is cute. Looks like she has a great personality.


She has a personality, she is often refered to as the circus pony around the barn. She will come on a whistle or a clap,greet with a smile, a kiss, she will fetch a hat and bring it back to you, hand you her feed pan, bow (for a treat) ect. 
There is a Morgan at the barn, I could possibly get a group picture to see if there are simularity between the two.

I think her tail set is too low to have Arab in her unless it is Polish Arab.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

My first thought was Some sort of Welsh Pony cross. Little long in the back but not a bad rescue at all.


----------

